# BBQ Grillware Vertical Propane Smoker from Lowe's



## devolutionist

Since there seems to be a lot of folks that are picking this smoker up, I thought I'd start a continuance of the thread that Virgo53 started here on this smoker.

Me and FlaGriller were having a sidebar about it, and I thought it would be a good idea to post it for further discussion about pros/cons and modifications that anyone's made or thinking about.

I'll get it started...

Pros:
- relatively inexpensive vs. other vert gassers I've seen
- built with heavier gauge steel than the GOSM's and other vert's I've seen
- brass burner will last a LONG time
- very heavy cast iron burner box that might be a little larger than the GOSM's
- goes ~30 hours (est) on a 20# propane cylinder
- racks are easy to clean
- keeps temps stable with wind blowing
- once the temp settles where you want it, it's very easy to maintain it there

Cons:
- Propane valve is pretty sensitive - there's a big temperature range in about an quarter of an inch turn
- Not nearly as wide as the GOSM deluxe
- I think the temp gauge on the door is off about 15F low but I'm having trouble verifying it (hasn't caused any cooking issues though)
- can't find a cover that fits down to the ground (I have the BBQ Grillware Smoker Cover from Lowes)
- temp delta between the bottom rack and the top rack is significant. top rack is about 15F high - I believe this is because the water dish is acting as a sheild. Not really a con, as I think this is common in vert smokers of this design.

So overall I like mine a lot, and a co-worker just picked one up on Saturday (7/29/07) on sale for $130 (I paid $170). The only issue I have so far with it is the that width of the smoker prevents me from doing something like a full packer cut brisket. Doing just the flat is OK though.

The door doesn't seal up 100%, but mine closes tight enough for only a little smoke to escape, which I don't think is a big deal. My dad bought one too and his door had a gap in the top left, so when we put it together we just bent it back down (gently) and now it's fine.

If you're looking for a gasser that doesn't take up much room, I think this is the best deal out there, especially if you can get one @ Lowes on sale like my co-worked did for $130. At that price it's a no-brainer.

Here's a pic:


----------



## flagriller

Today is the day! I think I'll get the one off the floor that's alread assembled, do you think it'll have all the parts and be assembled well?


----------



## virgo53

I agree with all of the above, It is really simple to use.

The smoke box will make you think your lifting weights, but I haven't had trouble with it. Temp variation in mine is just like stated by Dev*

My door leaks some smoke but not enough to worry about. Wind really doesn't affect it. Mine hasn't cooled down but sometimes the fire is effected, IE sounds like it tries to go out. Hasn't done it, so I willl simply watch it but not worry about it.

The hooks built into the top worked extremely well when I jury rigged two sets of ribs to hang vertically. These are perfect for hanging suasages. Very heavy duty and welded in.

I plan on posting PIX showing this smoker soon, I travel two weeks a month and have fixer upper things to do when I am in Summerville, That explains my intermittent responses and lack of my time to get data on here the right way.

Maybe we should start a thread that stays on the bottom of forums for depicting this smoker and give "how To's" specifically for it, as in the GOSM etc.

Flagriller,

Look at the smoker and check that all the bolts/screws are installed for all attachments. Remove all of the grates and the smoke box and see if all the rack screws are there and tight. The most time consuming thing on "right out of the box" is finding somewhere to lay it down and just put all the screws and nuts in place. 2 persons recommended due to its weight and getting in position to place the hardware in. Breaking it in is a snap. You can stand up and spray it. Standing up and cooking with it, with a small "bend over" for the lower racks makes this a favorite of mine.

I have owned three smokers before this and this one "smokes" the rest of them in ease of use.

When it just starts whistling (quitely) when you turn the gas down to get the desired temp, I found that sound is where the temp will stabilize about 225-230. Temp gauge usually follows up a few minutes after adjustement with that temp.

Doesn't use much gas over time either.

Mike, More to come, just need time.


----------



## flagriller

Sweet!  At lunch I'm taking my car to Lowes.


----------



## watery eyes

Whats the dimensions of these units?


----------



## devolutionist

That is *EXACTLY *what mine does.  I don't even look at where the knob is turned... I just close the top vent, start on high, and listen for the whistle as I turn it down, and I know I'm in the ballpark of where it should be and I can start tweaking it in 15-20 minutes.  

One other thing I've noticed when I get up at 4am to start a large cut... when the sun comes up and hits it around 10am my temps jump as much as 30 deg, so I always make a thorough temp check around 10:30-11:00.

@ Watery Eyes - I'll get the measuring tape out when I get home from work and give it a thorough checking out.  Wife and kids are out of town right now, so I'm a little bored - so maybe I'll crank out a rudimentary CAD drawing too.

@ FlaGriller - Getting one off the floor won't be a big deal I don't think.  The four little hooks that dangle from the outer handles are pretty useless, so if those are gone it's not the end of the world.  Like Virgo53 says, just check to make sure the firebox, firebox lid, water bowl, water bowl rack, and the 4 separate racks are all in there.  Tighten everything up when you get home and off you go.

When my Dad put his together, he completely skipped the assembly documentation (my Dad's the best, bless his heart) and put the front two legs on the wrong sides... So if you assemble one, it's pretty straightforward but realize that the front legs have a right and a left - if you put them on the wrong side it'll sit level, but won't be as stable and will look a little funny - kind of bow-legged 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...


----------



## blackhawk19

I guess your car's trying to out do my car
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Mine got me a GOSM wide body
at Wally-World yesterday, all my training finally paid off


----------



## pigiron

Fixin' to fire mine up for the first time---I'll post again a bit later with an update (If I can still type by then--into first 6 pack)


----------



## pigiron

I'm beginning to understand what terms like "recovery time" mean....


----------



## pigiron

Argh---lot's of guessing went into this--based on my observations, I am going to say if you do indeed use the cast iron smokebox use dry wood and be prepared to load the smokebox multiple times.  When using soaked chips it took a LOT longer to get the smoke going.  

Also I only started noting smoke at an indicated 280-290-(edited from 380-390--doh) degrees--with the provided thermometer.  

The fatties turned out quite edible though, wife and I tried one out.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





picked up some Publix mild sausage and rolled it up with some corn and black beans with peppers and onions--I'm not much of a sausage fan, but it was lot's of fun trying out.  

Next up will be picking up a thin steel pan that will fit, hopefully will get the smoke going quicker--cuz I really want to soak my wood before usage.

One more observation--and I'm not sure I'm right about this--it seems like the water pan serves as a moderating influence on the smoker temp--I watched the temp go up up up...and then start to drop a bit, then creep up again--I reckon as water steam increases the temp drops some?  I dunno.


----------



## gypsyseagod

i'm wondering if on these vertical electric or gas smokers  for a wood pan you can use those replacement pans for electric stoves & wrap them in foil(for the holes). i have offset pits so  i know from nada about these types of smokers.


----------



## flagriller

I , as I always do, I dissembeled mine.  And went about building it my way. I should be able to fire it up next weekend.  My first thoughts..excellent components, good thiknes, and well thought out. Together, mine weighes in at 95lbs, as on my scale without the smoke box.


----------



## devolutionist

Hey Pigiron - did you let the box heat up before adding the wood?  I can get mine smoking in 10 minutes if I add soaked chips to the firebox after it's already heated up to 220 or so.  Did you have a lot of wind blowing?  Remember, it won't be billowing smoke...

FlaGriller - buddy what did you do to it?  You're modding it already?  Did your car tell you to take the safety tab off of the vent at the top?


----------



## virgo53

I have some photos of the smoker, can't get them in here for some reason.
Advise would be appreciated.

Photos show the smoker with measurments taken and how constructed, and in use.

Mike

My file sizes need reduced, I use a Nikon-8700 and the it is set to"fine" so I get high resolution, but consequently high file sizes also.


----------



## roger - woodland hills

If you're thinking of buying one of these (it's great!), Lowes just dropped the price to $98 (in their computers, the tag still says 169)!!!! I would NOT recommend getting one already assembled (you trust their employees?) - it's really easy to put together.


----------



## triumph dave

Just bought mine for $99 from Lowe's!  I've wanted a smoker for years and finally got around to getting my first.  Smoked a chicken for the this weekend and it came out pretty good (considering this is the first time I've tried it).  Did have a few problems/questions, though:

I could only get the temp to about 200 with the chicken in it.  Seems like it never recovered to 220.  All of the recipes I downloaded had the temp range between 225-250.  Is this normal?  Should I bend the little tab on top and close the damper all of the way?  After three hours, the chicken was only at 140.  Thanks for any help you can give the new guy.

Dave


----------



## pigcicles

Hi Dave - Be sure to introduce yourself in the Roll Call area so everyone can welcome you properly.

Chickens don't necessarily need to go low and slow. If you like a crispier skin they need to cook at a higher temp. You can turn up the gas and get to around the 300Âº or so mark and be fine.

As for getting your specific model to come up to that point I can't say for certain as I have never used one. One of the people who have used it will be along shortly to get you an answer. 

If you don't get many replies here, start a new thread under the poultry section.

Enjoy the site and welcome to SMF.


----------



## flagriller

Here you go, hope it helps.


----------



## triumph dave

Thanks, FlaGriller!  The smoker never got above 200* even with the vent fully closed and the temp on the highest setting.  I called the company today and they think the low temp may be because of the LP gas regulator on the unit I bought.  They are sending me a replacement gratis.

The chicken was fully thawed, but took a long time to cook because of the low temp.  I finally baked it to bring it up to 165*.  Came out great.  My biggest mistake:  I forgot to rinse off the brine before cooking!  This one was good, but the next one will be better...


----------



## flagriller

Yes, it will be better, and the next, and the next...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I never bring my temps above 211* You have a great smoker, period!  I have one and love it, and a CB with the SFB, keep in mind, it's all about how you and your family like the food.  
Don't ever hesitate to shoot ma an e-mail if you need help.

By the way, my name is Jim..


----------



## midnight a~ 1/4  smoke

Hope you don't mind a newbie's thoughts.

I have the BBQGrillware water smoker. I read thur this thread and find many posts right in line with mine thoughts.

I have no problem getting mine to 350Â° I found I could maintain 225Â° for hours after playing with the controller.

My biggest gripe was the cast iron chip pan, great pan but to me the burner is to far from it. I cannot get it to smoke properly.

I found if I removed the cast pan and use a juice can with wire to hang above the burner, full of soaked chips I could get good smoke for over 1 1/2 hours on a single load. When I opened one end of the can I left about 1" attached to act as a damper. I need to drill a couple holes in each side of the smoker and place hooks for the wire to make it easier to remove and reload the can.

I bought this as it really looked like a great smoker for the price, $98.00. I would like to have it a few inches wider.

If anyone has any other mods I would like to hear about them.


----------



## greazy

I have seen this smoker and am impressed w the quality and thickness of metal when compared w GOSM and the Camp Chef Smoke Vault.

If the design is as much superior as is the construction you really did well...you even "DONE GOOD!"

You could do the rest of us a favor by scanning the operating instructions and letting us see them. It's interesting to compare.

Congrats. I'm happy for you.


----------



## virgo53

Still can't get the file sizes down to upload photo's. I took pictures with rulers showing the dimensions of the smoker and of the device itself. Just can't get the file sizes smaller. May have to reconfigure the camera and try again.

The attached is the Parts list for it. I does show how it is made.

Mike


----------



## deejaydebi

Ah it kind of looks like the Brinkman vertical or the small GOSM


----------



## devolutionist

I've got a scanner - I'll see if I can find the manual and scan it into a PDF for us.  Only problem is that I tend to throw away manuals.  FlaGriller might still have his, if his car didn't hide it from him.


----------



## devolutionist

Oh, also... totally forgot to post this earlier.  Mine stopped whistling, and how I have a hell of a time finding my right temp setting.  Maybe they do that after they're broke in a bit.  Mine's about 4 months old and have probably done 15-20 smokes with it.

Also, I'd highly recommend getting a cover that goes all the way to the ground.  I got the BBQ Grillware Smoker Cover from Lowe's and it goes to the bottom of the smoker but the legs and propane controls are exposed.  My ignition button is already pretty faded out after just one summer, so that'll need to be covered up to really last.


----------



## bonniesboytoy

Found this POST on another forum, Hope it helps...www.barbecuebible.com/board/viewtopic.php?p=66185&sid=cc53676f6a38d296d0c10af8  a72ead93


----------



## bonniesboytoy

Don't remember if it was this post or another, someone was looking for a vertical smoker cover and theirs was too short.  Most I have seen are 29 to 34 inches length but this one is 40.  Skip down to "also looked at these items"...www.amazon.com/*Great*-*Outdoors*-*Deluxe*-*Gas*-Smoker/dp/B000EEZFEI


----------



## imajesusgeek

Went by Lowe's today and the smoker is now labeled Perfect-Flame.  Is this the same as BBQ Grillware?  I have a grillware and am very happy with it, but sure about perfect-flame


----------



## fortsmithian

It's the same. The model number for either is GS-2100.  Both Perfect-Flame and BBQ Grillware are made by the same company.  I just looked at one at Lowes today as well but settled on a Cajun Injector electric smoker from Academy Sports which is really a Masterbuilt Electric Smoker (MES) with the Cajun Injector label on it.  So much of what we buy is all made by the same people and just given a different brand name.


----------



## devolutionist

*Consumer Alert!*

Be aware that Lowe's is selling a different BBQ Grillware vertical smoker now for around $149, the 36" model *GS-2001*.

Here's a link.

My buddy at work got this one instead of the one this thread is talking about and I help him put it together.  *I can say without a doubt that it's not as good as the slightly larger original one we were originally discussing here*.  It has a side vent on the bottom instead of an open bottom, which usually would be a good thing but the airflow in it is really restricted - it needs more ventilation on the bottom.  Also, the smoke box is small and the porcelain water dish is extremely flimsy and also undersized.  The gauge of metal used in the construction of the smoker seemed to be the same though and the rest of it seemed to be built well, but for my money I'd get the original BBQ Grillware (which apparently now is the Perfect Flame although I haven't seen that in the store yet).

On a different not - thanks for the link to the cover Bonniesboytoy - I still need to get one that fits so I'll check it out.


----------



## fortsmithian

I saw the Perfect Flame smoker at Lowes yesterday and it is the GS-2001, the BBQ Grillware model devolutionist complained about.  It looks like the only difference is the brand name. It is small.  It does have the side vent.  Besides having a different name, it is not rounded in the front.  It does not look exactly like the picture at the top of this thread which appears to be an older model or version. It looks like the new $149 BBQ Grillware GS-2001 at Lowes you can see here: http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?actio...001&lpage=none


----------



## equipdealer1

This is my first post.....I'm Michael from Augusta, GA.

I purchased the Perfect Flame from Lowe's back in May and have been happy with it thus far.  I do have some questions though....


Cooking a Boston Butt 7+ lbs and the temp reg at 225 deg....it takes 24hrs to reach a desired 195 deg internal temp.  Is this normal?  I was thinking it may be the themomentor is not working properly as posted earlier.  Any suggestions??

Also was reading about the top vent closeable.  I have not done this but will make that alteration after this smoke.

Thanks for all the info on this forum.


----------



## virgo53

Back finally.
Devolutionist, Mine quite whistling also, And my starter has failed. Will get another retrofit one and replace. My thermometer on the door reads around 100 when it is actually 70 outside, so this will either get recalibrated or replaced.

I still use a Vacuum sealer to soak my wood chips in prior to placing in the smoker. I differ from Devolutionist on when I place the chips in. I do it when it is cold and place my smoke "stuff" in when it is cold also.
Mine doesn't take but 15 minutes to get up to around 180. then stays there while everything really heats up. after 30 minutes it starts to smoke then keeps smoking for over an hour. 

I us Capt. Morgan exclusively when I "seal" the chips, (They bubble like I placed an alka-seltzer in the pot when it is first sealed, They are soaked when the chips sink) then I place that in the water tray with the apple juice and water mix already in there. I use this mix for Pork and Chickens.

My smoker is showing its age, but, It has done superb job in the weather we have had (any) since I first used it.
It needs a tune up, but something that has done a good job all the time deserves it. Since it feeds us so good

Last smoke was 8 trout and one large Salmon fillet last week, same mixture of water and "other" stuff.

Neighbor bought the new one mentioned above and if the side doors remain closed it cooks just like the one I have.

Well, Good to be back, Now I can post and keep track of things here again.

Virgo53/ Mike


----------



## rockman

WHATS THE NAME OF THAT COMPANY? I NEED PARTS

                               ROCKMAN


----------



## kirbz24

LOOKING FOR A NEW VALVE WITH KNOB FOR MY SMOKER GONE BAD?


----------



## kirbz24

MIKE LOOKING FOR PARTS NUMBER LIST NEED A NEW VALVE THANKS JERRY


----------



## vanns4

Good day I am new on here and I am from S.C. and I need some help I have one of these and I love it .But I am having problems with the valve the one that you use turn heat up and down my has gone hay wire so I had been looking around to find if I could find a new one any body got any clue where I can find one went to Lowes and the said to contact company I have not had any luck yet does anybody have a suggestion I had a old grill with a side burner on it so I took the valve from it and put it on there it works but it fits differently I love using this smoker you can put your meat on it and let the smoker do it thing you dont have to worry about flare up I cook a lot of Boston Butts for bbq and smoked turkeys I sell them around the holidays and this smoker has made me lots of money will be buying another to make even more money so if anybody can help me with the valve issue please let me know thanks Mike


----------



## kosher kooker

I'm new to these,and not certain about exactly how to post this, but here goes.  Just using my smoker, BBW grilware model sg-1000. It seems to be a sturdy smoker.  I notice though that the vent on the top, which has a very fragile tab for opening and closing it, will not close all the way. Owners of this smoker know that there are some stainless steel hooks on a pin wheel of sorts on the inside of the top.  It seems that these are obstructing the vents from easy movement.  In order to be able to  fully close  the vent  and to operate it  without breaking the tab I think it is going to take a couple of wahers and possiby a longer bolt to improve the operation of the vent.  Has anyone else had this problem?

thank you


----------



## jonathan deck

Hi - I just got this smoker used from a friend and he couldn't find the manual. Does anyone have a scan/pdf of the manual they can upload please? Thank you much!

                 Jon


----------



## jgurganus

hey thats my smoker but I can't find the serial number or model I think its a gs-2001 but not sure I need help finding a regulator


----------



## jgurganus

can anyone help me I need a regulator for this smoker a regulaur grikll one won't work


----------

